# Visa run from Abu Dhabi



## Guest

Hi,

I'm looking to do a visa rund from Abu Dhabi this week so anyone who wants to join me please let me know.

If nobody wants to join me then I need advice on the best way to do it. I don't have so will be getting the bus from Abu Dhabi. What is the best option? From what I've read, not having a car means I'll have to get a taxi at some point which will cost around 150 dhms plus the 200 for the visa = 350. If this is the case I will probably just pay here in abou dhabi as not worth all the hassle to save just 250!

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

P.s. I'm British.

Nick


----------



## Jynxgirl

If you do the extend, you can only do that so many times. Then you must leave the country I do believe for 30 days and then you can come back in. If you just do the visa runs, then in theory, you can just keep doing them forever.


----------



## goldisking

*Visarun*



Jynxgirl said:


> If you do the extend, you can only do that so many times. Then you must leave the country I do believe for 30 days and then you can come back in. If you just do the visa runs, then in theory, you can just keep doing them forever.


They won't ask you why or who you are visiting at all after many times consecutively? That's the part I'm very worried about the most that they would turn me away at the border.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Right now, people just do it over and over and over again. I know one person who has now been doing visa runs for over four years. 

This could though, change at any time. Oman changed to get in on a bit of the money of this uae visa run a few months ago, going from 60 dirhams to 200. So, changes could happen at any time.


----------



## goldisking

*Oman Visa Run*



Jynxgirl said:


> Right now, people just do it over and over and over again. I know one person who has now been doing visa runs for over four years.
> 
> This could though, change at any time. Oman changed to get in on a bit of the money of this uae visa run a few months ago, going from 60 dirhams to 200. So, changes could happen at any time.


Thank you Jynxgirl. Is it 200 Dirham on the Oman side and then another 200 Dirham on the UAE side or just both of them only 200 Dirham?


----------



## incommunicated

Do you go abroad just to get another 30 days?
Can you not just get an extension from immigration?
Somebody mentioned there are people that handle these kinds of extensions for yoy.


----------



## Jynxgirl

It depends on your passport if you can on or can not do visa runs. Many people will drive to the oman border only to turn right back around after they go into oman (to the gate for the stamp) to come thru the uae border for a new stamp entry. Coming back into UAE does not have a cost at this point for most countries. 

You are able to extend them. But, only you extend I do believe you can do a 60 day extension but at the end of that extension you must leave the country and can not return for 30 days... If you just keep doing visa runs right now, you can do them over and over again. 

At least for now. It is not the best solution and I would not want to be in that type of situation!


----------



## goldisking

*What highway or street?*



Jynxgirl said:


> It depends on your passport if you can on or can not do visa runs. Many people will drive to the oman border only to turn right back around after they go into oman (to the gate for the stamp) to come thru the uae border for a new stamp entry. Coming back into UAE does not have a cost at this point for most countries.
> 
> You are able to extend them. But, only you extend I do believe you can do a 60 day extension but at the end of that extension you must leave the country and can not return for 30 days... If you just keep doing visa runs right now, you can do them over and over again.
> 
> At least for now. It is not the best solution and I would not want to be in that type of situation!


Do you happen to know exactly what highway number or road to get to the border in Hilli from Abu Dhabi? I'm trying to find out how to get to that border by driving. Much appreciated!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Sorry do not know that town.  Google maps work in uae. Give it a wirl and see if you can find it that way.


----------



## Sabahan

Jynxgirl said:


> It depends on your passport if you can on or can not do visa runs. Many people will drive to the oman border only to turn right back around after they go into oman (to the gate for the stamp) to come thru the uae border for a new stamp entry. Coming back into UAE does not have a cost at this point for most countries.
> 
> You are able to extend them. But, only you extend I do believe you can do a 60 day extension but at the end of that extension you must leave the country and can not return for 30 days... If you just keep doing visa runs right now, you can do them over and over again.
> 
> At least for now. It is not the best solution and I would not want to be in that type of situation!


Hi Jynxgirl,

I presume whether a person can do a visa run being dependent on the person's passport is related to whether the UAE grants an automatic visa to people from that country. For those people who are not from the list of countries with this automatic visa granting privilege, such as Canada which has lost this privilege recently due to the Canadian government rejection of additional landing rights for the UAE airlines, as far as I can deduce from the UAE Embassy and the Canadian Foreign Office web-sites, the only visitor visas available to us are all non-renewable. 

There appears to be a six-month multiple entry visa, but this only allows a maximum stay of 14 days at any one time. There is no explanation as to the rules concerning re-entry after the 14 days. Can a person with such a visa do a visa run across the border and then get another 14 days on re-entry? In any case, doing a visa run every 14 days seems a bit excessive.

The UAE airlines seem to offer a 90-day visa, but again it is described as non-renewable, which I presume a person with such a visa cannot apply to extend the visa from within the UAE. In most other countries, a visitor can apply to extend the stay upon the original entry visa running out.

So, if a Canadian person wishes to go to the UAE to look for a job, it looks like the above two types of visas are the only options.

Can you or anyone else please confirm or comment on my understanding?


----------



## Jynxgirl

I believe as a canadian you are only elgibel for a 1 month or a 3 month visa. Either or. And there are hefty fees  

See below link. 

UAE Embassy in Canada Visas


----------



## 4drsupra

canadians use to be able to do the visa runs but not anymore my understanding of the new rule is once your existing visa runs out you need to leave the country for 30 days before you can re-enter in a new visa...in which case i don't think any of the visa's are renewable at all(I could be wrong)...

I would suggest you check with the canadian embassy here in abu-dhabi before flying out just to be sure...

Street Address
Embassy of Canada in Abu Dhabi
Abu Dhabi Trade Towers (Abu Dhabi Mall) West Tower
9th & 10th Floors

Postal Address
Embassy of Canada
P.O. Box 6970
Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates

Telephone: 971-(0) 2-694-0300
Fax: 971-(0) 2-694-0399
Email: [email protected]

make sure to call them as their counterparts locally in canada gives different explanations most of the time...good luck


----------

